# Cruze BOV



## yamahabilly325 (Mar 23, 2011)

So I have been searching the web for a few weeks looking for a blow off valve for my cruze. No, I do not have an automatic. I have a 6 speed and am really wanting to get a BOV for it. Does anyone know where I can get one? I see that there is a three bolt pattern where the BOV should mount, and the two BOVs I found have a two bolt attachment. Also looking for a CAI. Any help?

These are the two BOVs I have found in which are said to fit the cruze, just not sure if there exactly what I'm looking for or need.

Turbo Blow Off Valve
Greddy Type RS Blow Off Valve


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

yamahabilly325 said:


> So I have been searching the web for a few weeks looking for a blow off valve for my cruze. No, I do not have an automatic. I have a 6 speed and am really wanting to get a BOV for it. Does anyone know where I can get one? I see that there is a three bolt pattern where the BOV should mount, and the two BOVs I found have a two bolt attachment. Also looking for a CAI. Any help?
> 
> These are the two BOVs I have found in which are said to fit the cruze, just not sure if there exactly what I'm looking for or need.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the BOV, but we're in limbo with the intake. A number of manufacturers have created them, but none are selling them yet (that I know of).


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

You already have a blow off valve stock from the factory, thats all you need. You can look all your engine all day but you might never find it. Thats because it is built in to the compressor housing on your factory turbo. I'm too busy right now but if you search the net for pics you'll probably find one.


----------



## yamahabilly325 (Mar 23, 2011)

So are you saying an after market BOV cannot be put on? I'm looking for a louder blow off. nothing that is stupid loud, just a little more relief than stock. I haven't been able to find anything online.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Add a basic intake to your car once they hit the market, then you'll be able to hear the stock BOV. The reason its so quiet now of due to your factory air box and its silencers.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be installing my 2nd hand demo injen this weekend and will make some videos of the sound


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

is the stock a bov or bpv (boost bypass vavle) and I think after market bovs or too rice you really don't need it unless you get a bigger turbo and run a lot of boost , I know ppl were messing up the lnf cobalts due to hooking up a aftermarket bov and disconnecting the bpv. It . was setup to work with the bpv , so they had both hooked up a waste of money IMO


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

wesg631 said:


> is the stock a bov or bpv (boost bypass vavle) and I think after market bovs or too rice you really don't need it unless you get a bigger turbo and run a lot of boost , I know ppl were messing up the lnf cobalts due to hooking up a aftermarket bov and disconnecting the bpv. It . was setup to work with the bpv , so they had both hooked up a waste of money IMO


Blow off, bypass, diverter valve... Whatever you choose to call it, its doing the same function... 

It can be disconnected and an after market valve added and long as it stays closed and holds boost pressure while disconneted. 

I agree, waste of money. As much as the ricer in me loves hearing a big nasty load of boost pressure unleashed its not worth it...

Even if you choose to disable the factory BOV on the turbo and use an after market piece you still need to route the blow off back into the intake post MAF sensor. Venting to atmospere would result in a ultra rich air/fuel ratio since the MAF has already measured the air passing it and added the propper amount of fuel to match it...


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

This reminds me of a guy at work he has a subie wrx and he put a greddy bov then a cold air intake we all laughed at him, and what made us laugh harder was that he said his car ran better after an oil change this is almost a year of him having the car drjving it like a bat outta ****


----------



## yamahabilly325 (Mar 23, 2011)

From where can I buy an injen CAI? They don't have one available for the cruze, at least from what I am seeing.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

yamahabilly325 said:


> From where can I buy an injen CAI? They don't have one available for the cruze, at least from what I am seeing.


You can't. Not yet. No one has an intake you can purchase.


----------



## yamahabilly325 (Mar 23, 2011)

Darn. I wish they would get moving... I'm ready to start buying!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

yamahabilly325 said:


> Darn. I wish they would get moving... I'm ready to start buying!


Join the club, I'm waiting for a short ram intake with a heat shield (crossing my fingers someone makes one). I have a cheque waiting for the manufacturer who does so.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

When they do come out with the Injen intake that will for sure give you the BOV sound you want. Even with my crappy android phone that i did the recording it was LOUD. You can hear the hissing sound in person easily but the phone did not pick up on it just the BOV sound. It was cool to my wife for the first couple of days but got annoying for her. I thought it was cool but she did have a point it was loud.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

yamahabilly325 said:


> From where can I buy an injen CAI? They don't have one available for the cruze, at least from what I am seeing.


you can't buy it any where the one he is talking about is the first one ever made for a test fit. they haven't released them yet. there still in the process of r&d and production. i hope it isn't much longer til we can all have the chance to purchase one.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

since the car has a maf, and looking at the injen, thats probably the best option.

if you try to vent a maf'd car with a bov to the atmosphere, you get all kinds of stupid. the car may hesitate and hiccup if the valve doesnt shut fast enough and un metered air comes in. 

just a thought.


----------



## CruseLTZRS2011 (Nov 17, 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If I may correct this forum for a second. I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ/RS and I just ordered and received an Injen CAI from MengMotorsports.com. For those of you in search of one, please call or Email Mengmotorsports.com and ask for [/FONT]Tony Khauv <[email protected]>. Let them know that Scott Galbreath sent you. Shipping costs are only $5.00 through Mengmotorsports. 

I also want to pass along that ISM has just released a rear sway bar for the Chevy Cruze, and there is a possibility of an engine strut bar in the works as well.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

CruseLTZRS2011 said:


> If I may correct this forum for a second. I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ/RS and I just ordered and received an Injen CAI from MengMotorsports.com. For those of you in search of one, please call or Email Mengmotorsports.com and ask for Tony Khauv <[email protected]>. Let them know that Scott Galbreath sent you. Shipping costs are only $5.00 through Mengmotorsports.
> 
> I also want to pass along that ISM has just released a rear sway bar for the Chevy Cruze, and there is a possibility of an engine strut bar in the works as well.


Okay ... you DO realize that the quote prior to yours was posted in May, 2011 ... right? There are plenty of other threads in this forum that talk about Injen intakes, as well as K&N, and even some "custom" aka self made intakes. Thanks for the other info though, it's much more helpful.


----------

